# Mahi 8lb test



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

I was initialy was casting a pompano jig at a tripletail and hooked an almaco jack and then this mahi ate the jack and it was on from there. We found a floating 5 gallon bucket floating and all this took place there. I was using a Penn Battle 3000 with 8lb test no leader.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:Wow:thumbup: Talk about man vs. Fish:thumbsup: Way to land that golden baby:yes: thanks for sharing the story, it taks little fish to catch bigger fish for sure! :notworthy:


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Hell yea !! I know that was fun!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

thats how ya do it son.good job.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Awesome!

I heard those big mahi don't taste so good. Let me know if I can take it off your hands for you.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

dude! that is awesome!! wow a 3000 battle! bet that was an epic fight!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a fine fish. It is a hoot using light tackle offshore.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

That's my kind of fishing! Congrats man! Very nice fish


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

awesome fish, and impressive story! I can only imagine how fun that had to be on such light tackle! How long did it take to land him on the 8 lb test?


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

If I had to guess, 15 minutes. We had to chase him with the boat to prevent him from spooling me.


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Maybe longer. I don't really remember with my adrenaline pumping.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet fish.

Exactly how long is your right arm?  

Go-go gadget arm.....


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

My arm does look abnormally long in that pic. I had to do it for the photo op.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job! Did you have to respool the line? I caught a BFT on 10lb and it was toast after that, a huge birds nest on the next cast.


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm sure it is. That was the on the way home when we found that bucket. I will definately respool after you sharing that with me. Thanks


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Well played sir, well played


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Outstanding fish and story thanks for sharing !


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, that's pretty amazing.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

If you would have used 6#....I would have been impressed....but 8#? 

Come on!

Just kidding! That's awesome!!

Nice job!


----------



## Ashl67ey (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

:notworthy:

Great fish and better story


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Man, that is one beautiful fish ! What are the odds of that happening again.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

That's an awesome story, nice fish


----------



## Maxafa (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice! How far off shore did you find him?


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

We were about 25-30 miles out when we found the bucket.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

How lucky!!! I love light tackle fishing. It is something when you hook one by accident. I had a big red jump on my little bass setup.


----------



## jchristian (Feb 17, 2011)

what?!?!?! I am beyond jealous right now...


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

thats awsome i think more impressive than the 8lb test part is how you got a small pompano jig hook set through the jack and into the dolphin.. that takes real skill:thumbsup:


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the dolphin completely swallowed the jack there was no hook set involved. I never looked in the fishes mouth. I was just so excited that I even landed the fish.


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome!!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

That is freakin awesome


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*That's awesome man. Our last Snapper trip on the 3rd after we caught our limit of Snapper we took out the ultralites and started flat lining for King since we had a good chum slick going. The Snapper were coming up to the surface as usual and hitting these little setups and it was a blast. Light tackle rules!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

How far offshore were you? Nice dorado


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations !! Now that is a true fish story !!!


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

25-30 miles


----------

